# PID with esphome



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Found this peculiar homemade PID video. Apparently based on esphome and can control pressure too. Really interested in how complicated it is to setup


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Zeak That ranks with the worst naked shots I have ever seen..........LOL


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

dfk41 said:


> @Zeak That ranks with the worst naked shots I have ever seen..........LOL


 There were issues there but I've seen much worse, such as my first attempt at one!

The fact remains that there has been some fairly precise pressure control there, which could be very useful.


----------



## Aleksandr (Oct 9, 2021)

The PID looks nice. I'm thinking of making one myself. Something more like the PID by mecoffee, i.e. no modifications to the machine itself, all internal, no screen or gauge, control via mobile.

I'm a software engineer myself, however not super experienced in hardware. Any suggestions/recommendations regarding what can be the best choice for the main board are very welcome (Arduino?).

Also happy to hear a feedback and ideas, or if you're interested and willing to help feel free to DM.


----------



## Steve_M (May 26, 2018)

Aleksandr said:


> The PID looks nice. I'm thinking of making one myself. Something more like the PID by mecoffee, i.e. no modifications to the machine itself, all internal, no screen or gauge, control via mobile.
> 
> I'm a software engineer myself, however not super experienced in hardware. Any suggestions/recommendations regarding what can be the best choice for the main board are very welcome (Arduino?).
> 
> Also happy to hear a feedback and ideas, or if you're interested and willing to help feel free to DM.


 I built an arduino based one that sits inside of the machine. Details are here


----------



## didh (Dec 15, 2021)

Aleksandr said:


> The PID looks nice. I'm thinking of making one myself. Something more like the PID by mecoffee, i.e. no modifications to the machine itself, all internal, no screen or gauge, control via mobile.
> 
> I'm a software engineer myself, however not super experienced in hardware. Any suggestions/recommendations regarding what can be the best choice for the main board are very welcome (Arduino?).
> 
> Also happy to hear a feedback and ideas, or if you're interested and willing to help feel free to DM.


 Check out this project - Gaggiuino. Nice community on Discord.


----------

